# Mass Blizzard



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

We got dumped about 20 inches in parts of mass Weymouth got about 17 inchs of wet heavy snow... Truck did real well pushing the snow


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

More pics please! We got 19" here a couple of weeks ago but our wasn't wet or heavy.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

We got 20" here in NYC


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

ah, the mouth.

Grew up in weymouth. That snow looks gross. I moved to maine, the snow is more fluffy! Looks like fun though, we got 12" in some areas, most around here were in the 8-10 range though.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

The snow was so heavy guys i kept the truck in 4LO and it was pushing it and i was very happy with the truck but i just love snow when its more fluffy though... And will get more pics i get some of the truck and piles that we made.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

how is your truck so clean?? i was plowing today and my truck is filthy


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats because it was wet of all the snow but trust me when the water dries the truck is filthy too.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

XxChevy-HDxX;1171866 said:


> Thats because it was wet of all the snow but trust me when the water dries the truck is filthy too.


I see you mention Weymouth.

Do you know anything about worldwide-preowned. They sell lots of plow trucks on ebay, just curious if you know of them, they are in weymouth


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

MatthewG;1172008 said:


> I see you mention Weymouth.
> 
> Do you know anything about worldwide-preowned. They sell lots of plow trucks on ebay, just curious if you know of them, they are in weymouth


I check them out all the time cause I'm looking for a truck. I've been there to look at a truck once. They do not give them a good check up. they fix stuff that is obviosuly bad like a leaky brake line, but other than that you better check the truck out. They do move alot of vehicles and their prices seem decent. Saleman I deal with is a real smooth talker like. The kind of guy you just want to punch (all salesman).


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

MatthewG;1172008 said:


> I see you mention Weymouth.
> 
> Do you know anything about worldwide-preowned. They sell lots of plow trucks on ebay, just curious if you know of them, they are in weymouth


No sorry man the only dealer i've seen sell plow trucks is this GMC dealer near y one of my accounts.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

This was video from yesterday morn


----------

